

Show HN: Our little html5/js dungeon crawler. - ido
http://www.tametick.com/cq/

======
ido
BTW, the source is available publicly on bitbucket:

<http://bitbucket.org/ido.yehieli/cardinal-quest/>

If anyone wants to join us just drop me a message (my email is listed in my
profile) and I'll give you write access and walk you through the code base (it
is quite small and not very complicated, Corey was committing changes within a
day or so of joining me).

~~~
callahad
That's an awesome invitation, and I'll likely take you up on it. FYI, the
"email" field your profile isn't visible to others.

~~~
ido
Oh...Thanks for the head up! I just updated it.

We would love to have you on board!

------
troygoode
Neat! I descended down to around the 7th floor I think, and found a bug: there
are only five small rooms on the map, no staircases, and no doors to the rest
of the map. I can't descend further or ascend back up to wipe up the mobs I
left behind.

<http://imgur.com/P7csK.jpg>

~~~
ido
Known bug, working on it :)

------
callahad
There's a hidden class available, just to the left or right of the three
visible options: The invulnerable, blind NaN!

~~~
nefD
Ah-hah! Thanks for reporting this.. fixed, and will soon be rolled into the
live version of the game.

~~~
ido
Updated.

------
wanderful
Love it! Took me a while to find how to turn the music off.

How about a character review at death? And maybe a local and global
leaderboard?

Maybe a different colored icon for the stairs down would be nice, but that
depends on how easy you want to make it for the player. ;)

My keyboard doesn't have a numpad — maybe a duplicate of the numpad somewhere
on the keyboard would be a solution?

EDIT: After playing more, monster and item variety is low. A way to see
dungeon level would be good as well.

~~~
ido
Thanks for the input, working on all of these points except for the numpad, as
I'm not sure what you mean: the game only uses the 4 arrow keys.

~~~
wanderful
Oh ok, I had assumed it was possible to move diagonally.

------
cowboyhero
Oh man ... it's a little cruel to post something like this on a _Monday_
morning when I can't play it!

(Excellent work, though. I love rogue-likes and this one looks like fun).

~~~
lucisferre
Yeah, very cool, but I can't get into it. Bookmarked

------
netghost
That's a pretty neat roguelike. It might be nice to make it more mouse
friendly. I picked up a bracer, and assumed I would be abel to click on it to
equip it.

~~~
cowboyhero
I had the same experience at first -- reached for my mouse to handle
inventory, etc.

Once I found the "help" button (which was actually useful!) and the keyboard
shorts ... I found I preferred the game mouseless.

Primarily because it brings back memories of playing games like this on IBC XT
PCs in the early 1980s, or funneling quarters into the arcade equivalent (eg,
Gauntlet).

So while usability is important, consider this post a vote to keep the game
keyboard only.

~~~
listic
The list on the right that is visible at all times is hinting that it might be
clickable, but it isn't.

~~~
ido
It will be soon!

Patience, grasshopper (or you can join us and help improve the interface ;)

------
yatsyk
see also one of 10k contestants with similar game:
<http://10k.aneventapart.com/entry/177> guys created this game said that if
not IE9 support requirement for 10k competition they would be created 2.5d
version with css skew scale transformations (this is a sample of their
renderer <http://habreffect.ru/files/e8d/aa56d8ae1/kitty.jpg> ) google
translated article:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/webdev/102153/)

~~~
newobj
10k? Bah. Here's my JS 1k entry: <http://js1k.com/demo/285>

------
coffee
Really good! Small point, the start there should be a blinking cursor so you
know to enter name at that point. Also, I have no clue how I died, but a JS
popup told me I did _shrugs_ \- good stuff...

------
ido
It was our submission to the 4drl challenge[1].

Here is the success post:
[http://groups.google.com/group/rec.games.roguelike.developme...](http://groups.google.com/group/rec.games.roguelike.development/browse_thread/thread/caa43c3ba10ff9f6#)

What do you think?

[1]
[http://roguebasin.roguelikedevelopment.org/index.php?title=4...](http://roguebasin.roguelikedevelopment.org/index.php?title=4DRL_Contest_2010)

------
mcantelon
Well done! Much easier to use than most crawlers. Is there a way to save the
game? Should be easy to implement using localstorage.

~~~
ido
Thank you! You can save & load but it doesn't work so well yet, which is why I
haven't listed the keys for it in the help screen :)

------
callahad
I seem to have gotten stuck on on the fourth level or so (whenever the wall
textures first change). I can only explore the upper left quadrant of the map,
and there are no doors or stairs in the accessible area.

I've also bumped into all of the exterior walls, in hopes of finding a hidden
passage. Help?

~~~
ido
It's a bug, sorry :(

Will be fixed asap!

------
wazoox
Argh, I just lost 45 minutes with no return, damn you :) And this excellent
lofi music!

------
elblanco
awesome! love the old-skool scene music by 4mat.

------
listic
Is it hard to make game run full screen in a browser window?

~~~
ido
Not really: press f11 in windows or linux (I think it's apple+f on mac os x).

~~~
listic
Maybe i didn't make myself clear. Sorry, I'm not a native speaker.

I asked how hard it is to make a game, specifically html5 one, that occupies
the whole area of a browser window.

Secondly, f11 doesn't work for this specific site.

~~~
ido
It is quite easy, you just need to specify the size in the cs (or set it with
js).

~~~
listic
Why didn't you do it, then?

~~~
ido
Didn't think it was necessary.

------
laharofdeath
too cool!

